# Disc, 16mm, 126, VHS, Meters, ETC.....



## webestang64 (Jul 4, 2022)

More free stuff from work. I was very happy to get a green Hawkeye as it is one of my Holy Grails I can write off the list. The Kalimar is NOS and love collecting VHS. 
Enjoy................


----------



## Warfarin (Jul 18, 2022)

Nice score.  If you want VHS I have hundreds I can send ya.


----------

